# all things about steel production



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (21 يوليو 2008)

*· *_Suez Canal__ University_
*· *_Faculty of engineering _
*· *_Production &machining design_
*· *_3 year _


_Training in:- _

_Steel production _​ 

_Prepared by:_

_Islam Ahmed Elhaloty _​_1-الجودة:_
_وهى تعتبر اول مراحل التى يجب اتباعها فى انتاج الحديد الصلب بحيث يجب التاكد من سلامة الخام ومطابقة المواصفات _
_والكشف عن الخام يمر بثلاث مراحل _
_1- الكشف الظاهرى _
_2- التركيب الكميائى_
_3- الخواص ا لميكانيكية_
_الكشف الظاهرى :_ _وهو عبارة عن حجم وطول الحديد الخام الناتج من الفرن العالى ويكون غالبا باطوال مختلفة (4. 8. 12.16.) م _
_ويتم قطع الخام حسب طول الفرن المستخدم فى مصنع التسليح لئتمام المعالجة له باستخدام المياة والسرعة حسب المواصفات المطلوبة _
_التركيب الكميائى : وباستخدام بعض الاجهزة يمكن التعرف على التركيب الكميائى والحصول على النسب المختلفة من العناصر داخل العينة_
_وطبقا للمواصفات المصرية المسموح بها يمكن تشغيل هذا الخام ودخولة فى مراحل الانتاج او يتم رفضة_​_الجهاز المستخدم فى الكشف عن التركيب الكميائى_​_توضع العينة فى الجهاز ولكن يجب اجراء عملية التجليخ قبل وضعها وللحصول على ادق النتائج يجب عدم وجود اى مصدر للضوء _
_ملحوظة :فكرة عمل الجهاز هى سقوط شعاع من الضوء على العينة وتحليل هذا الشعاع الكترونيا ولكل عنصر لة طيف خاص بة وبمكن بذلك تحديد كمية العناصر التى تدخل فى تركيب الخام _
_عند وضع العينة فى غرفة الكشف تظهر النتائج مباشرا على الشاشة وتوضح قيمة كل عنصر داخل فى تركيب العينة_
_الخواص الميكانيكية :_ _وهى من اهم مراحل الجودة ويتم الكشف فيها على كل من الخواص الاتية_​_1 – Yield stress اجهاد الخضوع _
_2 – Tensile strength مقاومة الشد _
_3 – Bending stress الانحناء _
_4 – Elongation الاستطالة _
_ويمكن حساب اجهاد الخضوع بئجراء اختبار الشد لة وتظهر النتائج مباشرة على الجهاز وبالتالى يتم مقارنتها بالمواصفات المطلوبة _
_ويتم تشغيل الماكينة حتى تكسر العينة ومنها نحصل على اجهاد ا لخضوع للعينة_
_ويتم هذا تلقائيا عن طريق الجهاز الموضح بالشكل_
_يوضح المنحنى منطقة الخضوع التى اذا وقف الاختبار عندها يمكن للعينة العودة الى حالتها الطبيعية _
_والمنطقة التى تكسر فيها العينة وهى تعتبر الحد الاقصى لقيمة الشد._
_وبالتالى يمكن معرفة اذا كانت العينة مطبقة للمواصفات _
_وبعد اجراء الاختبارات والكشوفات الازمة لمعرفة الجودة يمكن الموافقة على الخام والبدء فى مراحل الانتاج_
_2_ الفرن _
_فرن اعادة التسخين يستخدم فى اعادة تسخين الى درجة الحرارة الازمة للدرفلة فى صورة المنتج النهائى_
_هناك انواع عديدة من افران اعادة التسخين تتوقف قدرتها الحرارية على طول المواد المراد تسخينه_
_النوع المستخدم فى شركة بورسعيد الوطنية للصلب يعتبر من افران اعادة التسخين المستمرة من النوع (الافران الدافعة)_
_Charring furnace : الفرن الدافع _
_بعض عيوبة_
_1- حدوث خدوش على اسطح الكتل ويترك علامة على المنتج النهائى_
_2- حدوث تلفيات فى ارضية مناطق الترسيب الحرارى _
_3- مشاكل نتيجة تراكم بعض الكتل_
_4- عدم اتزان فى التوزيع الحرارى على الاسطح البلورية والسفلية كذلك داخل القلب__ة _​_Stack and damper_​_**المدخنة والخانق:_
_*1* مجرى الغازات والمدخنة_
_- ينحصر مجرى الغازات فى حمل غازات الاحتراق بعيدا عن غرفة الاحتراق الى المدخنة _
_- وتحدد ابعاد مجرى الغازات بحسب حجم غازات العادم_
_- المدخنة تقوم بحمل غازات العادم باستغلال قابليتها للطفو بلاضافة الى سحب غازات العادم الجديدة الى مجرى الغازات_​*· *_The equation between the pressure and the stack length:_
_P=355 x L {(1/ (273+T)) - (1/ (273+t)} _
_P: pressure L: stack length_
_T: atmosphere temperature_
_t: air temperature inside the stack _
_stack and runner_​_- ومن ناحية اخرى وجد ان غازات العادم فى افران اعادة التسخين تفقد جزء من ضغطها اثناء مرورها فى المبادل الحرارى وفى الانابيب لذلك ينبغى ان يكون ارتفاع المدخنة بالقدر الذى يوفر قدرة سحب تتغلب على هذا الفرق فى الضغط_
_- وعندما تكون فتحة المدخنة او طولها اقصر من الازم فان الغازات تلجاء الى الخروج _
_من اى اجزاء مفتوحة من غرفة الفرن مثل ابواب التفريغ والشحن _​_*Damper (the door of stack)*_​_- من المعادلة السابقة نلاحظ ان قدرة السحب للمدخنة لا تتغير فقط بتغير ارتفاعها وانما ايضا بتغير درجة حرارة غازات العادم_
_- ونظرا لان درجة حرارة العادم غير ثابتة ومرتبطة بظروف التشغيل فانة ينبغى وضع عائق يكون قادرا على ضبط الفقد فى الضغط داخل مجرى الغازات حتى يحتفظ بالضغط ثابت داخل الفرن_
_- هذا العائق يسمى بالخانق ويكون عادة من النوع المروحى_
_Furnace crown __1- تاج الفرن:_
_- هنا نستخدم تيجان الافران ذات العقد لان البليت يقطع الى 4 م وهذة الافران تكون ملائمة و كافية الغرض _
_- يستخدم فية الطوب العادى وطوب الخابور _
_- عمل نموذج خشبى على شكل عقد _
_- ترتيب قوالب الطوب فوق النموذج وملئ ما بين قوالب الطوب بالمونة الحرارية لتحملها درجات الحرارة المرتفعة _
_- يستخدم نظام العقد عندما يكون عرض الفرن اقل من 5 متر_
_Side wall furnace __2- جدار الفرن (الجدار الجانبى):_
_- الجدار يتكون من نوعان _
_1- جوانب ذات اللدائن الحرارية ويتم دك وصب اللدائن على شكل الواح بواسطة هزاز هوائى من اعلى او مطرقة هوائية _
_2- جوانب من الطوب الحرارى يستخدم فية_​_-Steel plate لوح صلب _
_- Refractory brick__ طوب حرارى _
_-Insulation brickطوب عازل _
_Hearth __3- المجمرة: _
_- هى عبارة عن نفق سفلى للفرن ومواصفاتها 1م عرض* 1075م ارتفاع من الارض الى الخانق ثم الى المدخنة بارتفاع 15م_
_جانبى للمدخنةBlower- يوجد _
_- المجمرة مبنية من الطوب الحرارى وتصل درجة حرارتها الى 900 درجة مؤية_
_Skids 4- الزلاقات: _
_- تستخدم الزلاقات من النوع المبرد بالمياة سواء زلاقات ثابتة او متحركة فى افران اعادة التسخين_
_- يتم تثبيت القضيب فى الماسورة المبردة بالمياة مع تغطيتها بعازل ويلاخظ وجود اثر الزلاقات فى المواد المسخنة بلاضافة الى الفقد الحرارى مع مياة التبريد_
_- بدا فى الونة الاخيرة استخدام زلاقات ذات عزل مذدوج وذلك للحد من اثار المزالق و الفقد الحرارى_
_Korivisit 320 - فى مصنع الوطنية للصلب تم استخدام السراميك الثابت _​_*احتراق الغاز*_​- _يحتوى الوقود الغازى المستخدم فى الصناعة على نسب مختلفة من المكونات القابلة للحتراق مثل (الميثان والايثان) التى تتفاعل مع اكسجين الهواء الجوى_
_1- اللهب الانشارى :عندما يدخل كل من الهواء والوقود بصورة منفصلة الى غرفة الاحتراق تتكون طبقة تفاعل على السطح الفاصل بينهما وتاخذ عملية الاحتراق فى التقدم _
_- يتغير طول اللهب الانشارى بتغير سرعة الانسياب _​_Flame length à gas velocity of flow_​_2- اللهب متقدم الخلط : (لهب بينزن)يتكون سطح مستقر للهب الذى تساوى فية سرعة النسياب للغاز مع سرعة الاحتراق وتكتمل جميع التفاعلات على هذا السطح خلال(0.01-0.0001)من الثانية_
_- وفى حالة اللهب المتقدم الخلط يمكن الاحتفاظ باستقرار اللهب فى مدى محدود و ثابت لسرعة الانسياب _​دخول الهواء والوقود قبل الخلط مع وجود زراعين للتحكم فى كمية الخلط ​_الخصائص العامة لاحتراق الغاز.._
_مميزاتة.._
_1- التحكم الفورى والدقيق فى عملية الاحتراق _
_2- اللهب مستقر حتى فى غرفة الاحتراق الباردة وفى الهواء المفتوح ويمكن الوصول الى كفاءة عالية جدا _
_3- يمكن تقليل الهواء الذائد الى الحد الادنى كما يمكن ضبط الفرن بسهولة _
_4- يمكن ضبط توزيع درجات الحرارة من حيث المكان والزمن _
_5- لا توجد خطورة لتراكم الرماد والكربون من غرف الاحتراق_
_عيوبة .._
_1- سعر الوقود مرتفع بصفة عامة_
_2- زيادة تكلفة التجهيزات مثل المواسير وخلافة _
_3- ينبغى اتخاذ الازم لبعض الاحتطياطات الخاصة ضد حوادث التسمم الناتجة من الغازات الخارجة مثل اول اكسيد الكربون_
_*** ضغط الفرن: _
_- من الصعب تسخين المعدن تسخين متجانس اذا لم يتم ضبط الضغط داخل الفرن وذلك لان انسياب الغازات للاحتراق داخلة يتوقف على قيمة الضغط - فعندما يكون الضغط اعلى من الازم يحدث خروج للهب من فتحات الفرن_
_- وعندما يكون الضغط اقل من الازم يحدث زيادة لكمية الهواء المترسب وبذلك يذداد سمك طبقة الاكسيد مما يشكل خطورة على جودة المعدن وتصبح اقتصاديات التسخين اكثر تكلفة_
_*** الاكسيد:_
_- عند تسخين المعدن الى درجة عالية تتكون طبقة من القشور نتيجة الاكسدة وتودى الى :_
_1- تعتبر فقدا فى المعدن المسخن ويجب تقليلها بقدر الامكان_
_2- سبب فى العيوب التى تظهر على المنتج النهائى _
_3- يكون لها تاثير فى تكلفة المنتج_
_- وفى حالة تسخين المعدن فى جو مختزل تتلاشى عمليا مشكلة الاكسدة _
_- تتكون بعض الاكسيد داخل الفرن وبعضها اثناء عملية الدرفلة_
*ورش الخراطة** -3*
*من اهم اجزاء المصنع هي ورش الخراطة التي تعمل علي تصنيع قطع غيار للمصنع وخراطة جميع السلندرات من قائم 1 الي قائم 7 حتي المنتج النهائي *
*ويقوم بخراطة السلندرات الي 10 % من القطة الخارجي*
*وتقوم بتوفير قطع الغيار الازمة لجميع الاقسام للمصنع .......*
*الهدف الرئيسى منهاهو اعادة خراطة السلندرات وكتابة العلامة التجارية لظهور المنتج النهائى بشكل الائق*
_ويوجد باعلي الورشة ا لونش العلوي وهو يعمل علي نقل الاجزاء الثقيلة داخل الورش فيساعد علي حركتها وينقل اجزاء الماكينات ذات الحمولة العالية الي الورشة وخارجها فبالتالي هو يساعد علي حركة العمل وتوفير جهد العامل والوقت وبالتالى زيادة الانتاج_
_خراطة السلندرات:-_
_تستخدم هذة الورشة فى خراطة السلندرات واعادة خراطة السلندرات مرة اخرى_
_ورشة خراطة السلندرات مقسمة الى 6 مخارط تقسم حسب طبيعة العمل...._
_1- مخرطة ....._
_تقوم بخراطة جميع السلندرات ماعدا سلندر الخاص بقائم 1 وهذة المخرطة مجهزة للتفريز من خلال اضافة قلم ( سافورت تفريز )_
_2- مخرطة....._
_تقوم بتفريز السلندر الخاص بقائم 1 وهذة المخرطة ايضا مجهزه للتفريز باستخدام نفس القلم ._
_3- مخرطة...._
_تسخدم في عمل الشرشه علي السندر وذلك باستخدام قلم سافورت حسب قطر المنتج النهائي مثل سافورت 14 او 18 .__3_
_5&6_ مخرطة ...._
_ذات ظرف بلدي اي ان كل لقمة ذات حركة منفصلة ولها حركة مستقلة وذلك للتحكم في تثبيت الشغلة الغير مستوية ._
_خراطة الماكينات:_
_تستخدم هذة الورشة في خراطة اجزاء الماكينات المراد تصنيعها وعمل قطع الغيار الازمة وجميع انواع قطع الغيار الازمة للماكينات_
_وتستخدم لعمل القلاوظ والجلب والعمدان والاقماع ........._
_وحجم المخارط هنا اقل من حجم مخارط السلندرات وذلك لصغر ابعاد الشغلة من السلندرات الي اجزاء الماكينات ويوجد بها اربع مخارط ._
_مخرطة 1 & 2 ...._
_مخارط ذات ظرف بلدي لكل لقمة ذات حركة منفصلة وذلك للشغلة غير المنتظمة._
_مخرطة 3 & 4 .._
_مخرطة من الممكن ان تقوم بعمل شغلة ذات قطر كبير جدا جدا جدا ._
_ماكينة طبع الاسم التجاري ....._
_تستخدم هذة الماكينة في طبع العلامة التجارية علي السلندر وذلك للظهور بالشكل الائق للمنتج المطلوب_
_فكرة العمل_
_تعتمد فكرة عملها علي نفس فكرة عمل اللحام الكهربي حيث يكون الاكترود هنا هو حرف النحاس ._
_يوضع السلندر في حوض مغمور بالجاز ثم توضع الاحرف النحاسية علي المكان المراد طبعها عليه وتوصل ا لكهرباء ذات امبير _
_فيحدث شرارة كهربية بين حرف النحاس وجسم السلندر فيحدث تاكل في جسم السلندر وهذة الشرارة عبارة عن نبضات تحدث عندما يبدأ الحرف بلمس السلندر ._
_يغمر هذا السلندر في محلول الكبريت او الجاز حتي نمنع تاكل هذا الحرف وعندما يغمر الجاز هذا الحرف يتم تشغيل الجهاز وذلك خلال حساس ._
_يوجد العديد من الاحجام لهذا الحرف لان كل منتج وله حرف خاص به وعند تثبيت هذه الاحرف تثبت بالمقلوب حتي تطبع معدولة ._​_ورشة البرادة _​_تتكون ورشة البرادة من ._
_....:Radial drilling machine مثقاب _
_وتكون انواع الحركة هنا حركة دائرية وتقوم بها العدة القاطعة من خلال ترس الذي ينقل الحركه من الموتور ._
_حركة مستقيمة فتقوم الاداة بعمل الدوران وتنزل لاسفل ويتم تغذيتها في اتجاه الشغلة ._
_وهذة الماكينة تعطي امكانية تحرك الذراع حركة دائرية وذلك لثقب اي شغلة._
_فريزة راسية عادية ...:_
_ويمكن ان تميل بزاوية شمال ويمين وتستخدم لفتح المجاري وعمل الخوابير_
_فريزة عامة ....:_
_تعمل علي تفتيح التروس وتعمل علي الثقب وتفريز وجهي وتفريز طرفي اي لكل انواع التفريز ._
_مقشطة نطاحة ....:_
_تستخدم في فتح مجاري وقشط عدل وعمل زوايا ويستخدم فيها قلم عدل او قلم جنب يمين او شمال_
_منشار هيدروليكي ....:_
_لابد من وجوده في اي ورشة ويسمى هكذا لان البساتم كلها تعمل بالزيت وحركته ترددية مع البستم ._
_مقشطة رأسية ....: _
_وتستخدم لعمل المربع او المسدس او المثمن او مجري خبور التي تستخدم في تشكيل الاجزاء الداخلية ._
_حجر جلخ ....:_
_له عدة اطوال والمستخدم هنا حجر جلخ 14 بوصة ويستخدم في سن العدة وسن البنطة وسن ادوات الخراطة ._
_4- المرافق:-_
_تتكون المرافق من أشياء رئيسيه وهى دوره الهيدروليك و دوره التبريد دوره الهواء_​اولا:- دورة التبريد​_نحن نتكلم عن مصنع لانتاج اسياخ الحديد وهذا لابد له من وسائل تبريد جيده ولها كفاءه عاليه حتى لايحدث اضرار نتيجه الحراره العاليه._
_تبدأ دوره التبريد بوجود حوض ضخم فى نهايه المصنع ويوجد بهذا الحوض مياه سواء داخله الى دوره التبريد او راجعه منها بعد تنقيتها ومعالجتها من الشوائب _
_حيث تكون الدوره كالتالى:-_
بدايه الدورة
_تبدا المياه بالنزول الى الحوض عبر مواسير ضخمه الى وحدات التبريد الموجوده على وحدات الخط_
_وهذا يتم عن طريق مضخات ضخمه ثم بعد دخول الماء وحدات التبريد تبدا المياه بتبريد الحديد الخارج من القوائم ،وفى كل قائم تتم هذه العمليه الى ان تنتهى بالقائم النهائى وعنده تكون وحدة التبريد كبيره نسبيا بالنسبه لباقى الوحدات ، وهى المسؤله عن التبريد النهائى للاسياخ بعد الخروج من خط الانتاج ._
_يوجد اسفل كل وحدة تبريد احواض حتى تحفظ المياه بعد التبريد ويتم نقل المياه عبر مواسير ثم عبر مضخات الى الحوض الكبير ولكن ذلك يتم بعد المرور على عده مراحل اولها:_
_المرور على فلاتر من الرمل حتى تنقى المياه من الشوائب ويوجد بهذه الفلاتر مواد معينه حتى تعالج المياه من المواد الضاره التى لحقت بها نتيجه التبريد ، وتتكون الفلاتر عاده من ثلاث طبقات من الرمال ويختلف التصميم من مصنع لاخر كل على حسب كميه المياه واستخدام المواد التى تعالج بها المياه_
_ثم بعد ذلك تدخل المياه على وحدات تبريد جيده لانها بالفعل قد اصبحت درجه حرارتها عاليه وتحتاج الى تبريد جيد ، وبعد مرور المياه على مراحل التبريد تبدأ المياه بالدخول الى الحوض ثانيه عبر مضخات ضخمه وتتكرر العمليه باستمرار ._​ثانياً :-دوره الهيدروليك​اولا الزيت
_يوجد الكثير من وحدات التزييت فى المصنع حيث تختص هذه الوحدات بالحفاظ على درجه حراره جميع الماكينات وذلك بسبب الاحتكاك المستمر لاعضاء الماكينات نتيجه التشغيل وبالتالى تسبب درجات حراره عاليه يمكن ان تضر بالماكينات وبالتالى فان دوره التزييت مهمه جدا _
_تبدأ دوره التبريد بوجود حوض كبير اسفل قائم التخشين وعن طريق المضخات يتم رفع الزيت الى القائم وبالتالى تبدا مرحله التزييت فى قائم (1) وهذه الدوره تسير كما فى دوره المياه ، حيث يتم تلميع الزيت عبر مواسير وشبكات اسفل القائم ويتم ضخها مره اخرى عبر مضخات الى الحوض الكبير اسفل قائم التخشين، ويوجد امثله كثيره على تللك الدوره _
_المدفع : الذى يقوم بدفع لوح البليت خارج الفرن ليتم مروره على القوائم وهو يعمل عن طريق مكابس هيدروليكيه تعمل بالزيت ._​ثالثاً:-دوره الهواء(pneumatic)
_تعتبر ايضا من اهم الدورات الموجوده فى المرافق حيث تعتمد الفكره كلها على وجود مكابس تعمل بضغط الهواء لدفع ضغط شديد ثم بعد ذلك يتم اطلاق الهواء، وتتميز مكابس الهواء بقوة الدفع._
_امثله على الضغط بالهواء:_
_ماكينه الرباط :_
_هى الماكينه فى نهايه خط الانتاج وهى المسؤله عن ربط شيكارات الاسياخ وتزن كل شيكاره حوالى 2 طن_
_فكره العمل:_
_هو عند كبس الهواء عن طريق المكبس تقوم الماكينه بلف سيخ حول الشيكاره ثم تبدأ بلفه عده مرات الى ان يتم ربط الشيكاره جيدا ، وبعد ذلك تبدأ المكابس فى تفريغ الهواء ._
_التيلبريك :_
_هى الحصيره التى يوضع عليها البليت فور وصوله الى المصنع وذلك استعدادا لدخوله الفرن وتتميز هذه الحصيره بقوه الدفع ويوجد ايضا ثلاثه طلمبات حيث تعمل واحدا فقط والباقى احتياطى حتى اذا تعطل احد الطلمبات تعمل الاخر فورا"._
_للمزيد يرجى الطلب_​


----------



## عرب مازن (21 يوليو 2008)

Assalamo 3lekom.​ 
please check this link, if you have any thing written in english let me know​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95341.html​


----------



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (22 يوليو 2008)

sorry the report writen in arabic only but ican help u by some pic


----------



## عاطف ماضى (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (23 يوليو 2008)

i have more photo of this report but i can't know how put it any one help me


----------



## mnci (23 يوليو 2008)

اخى الكريم اسلام اهلا بك يمكنك استخدام مركز رفع الملفات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploader.php
اختار بروس ثم الصورة المراد رفعها
ثم اضغط تحميل الملف وبعد ذلك اعمل كوبى للرابط الذى تحصل عليه وستجد فى الصندوق الذى نكتب فيه هذه الصورة





اضغط عليها ثم ضع الرابط الذى قمت بعمل كوبى له 
ثم ok
انتهى اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ولو انو الطرح بسيط شوي 
نتمنى ان يكون اعمق من ذلك


----------



## king msd (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اسلام اذا من الممكن شرح كمية الكربون والمعالجة الحرارية التي تتم داخل المعمل لاسياخ الفولاذ الانشائي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engziadsalem (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شغل رائع


----------

